# June Sucker?



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was fishing the Provo river up aways and I caught this fish. Knowing that it could have been a June sucker, I released it immediately. But I'm not certain. Does anyone know if this is a June sucker or a Utah sucker??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's what it is.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Now I know for the future.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

During this time of year, the bodies of both look similar. Did the mouth opening angle down or straight out? If it angled down, it was a Utah sucker, if straight out, it really was a Junie. Also, per the June sucker biologists, the June suckers do not travel up the Provo even to the mouth of Provo canyon. If it was higher than that, the odds are overwhelming it was just a Utah sucker. 

Where did you catch it?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

He was caught a bit below I-15. Mouth angled down. Looks like a Junie.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> *Utah Lake tributaries west of I-15*, Utah County
> Including but not limited to: American Fork Creek, Beer Creek, Dry Creek, Hobble Creek, *Provo River*, Spanish Fork River, Spring Creek and Spring Run Creek.
> 
> •* All suckers must be immediately released.*


From the looks of the mouth, I would say it wasn't a June Sucker. Regardless, the rules required you to release it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brfisherman17 said:


> He was caught a bit below I-15. *Mouth angled down.* Looks like a Junie.


Mouth angled down would likely mean Utah sucker, but regardless, nice catch.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely a June Sucker


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Envenomation09 said:


> Definitely a June Sucker


Just out of curiosity, what characteristics from the picture are the basis for your declarative statement?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate suckers, they disgust me. Fish shouldn't have lips. :?


----------

